# xbox 360 "ring of fire"



## skylinescotty (Jan 2, 2009)

i was just wondering how many people this has happened to, were the three red lights have came on and you have had to send it away. i have been told that it is something to do with it overheating and the soldering inside?? this happened to me over xmas, and as i went to play my new game they came on, i never got to play it, and sent it away thinking a couple of weeks... well i have finnally got an email saying it will be with me tomorrow, cant wait 

anyways i have been told that this will happen to a high % of xbox 360s (30% IIRC) and i thought this was a bit high, but was just wondering if it really was that high.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Probably greater than 30%. 

Microsoft acknowledged the problem and extended the warranty to repair it for 3 years from purchase, rather than the standard 1 year for everything else.

Most people actually got theirs back within a week, but some have taken a few weeks such as my brothers.


----------



## skylinescotty (Jan 2, 2009)

i still cant believe its such a high % 

and most of my mates that sent theres away got them back within a week or two, i dont no why mine took longer, but at least im getting it back finally lol


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

skylinescotty said:


> i still cant believe its such a high %
> 
> and most of my mates that sent theres away got them back within a week or two, i dont no why mine took longer, but at least im getting it back finally lol


It was a design defect, no one will truely know if Microsoft knew about it or not, but the assumtion is that the 360 was rushed out to try and get as much of the market as it could before the PS3 came out.

My brother had to wait 2 months for his to come back after numerous phone calls. In the end they gave him a free game and a month free on Xbox Live.


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

I've had 2 replaced.

But I didn't send them away, I just took them back to the shop I bought them from.
Replacement, right there and then.


----------



## skylinescotty (Jan 2, 2009)

Tybo said:


> I've had 2 replaced.
> 
> But I didn't send them away, I just took them back to the shop I bought them from.
> Replacement, right there and then.


maybe i would have been better just taking it back to the shop, didn't think of that when it happened, i just went on the xbox website and it said i had to send it away.

and i take it it didn't cost you anything for a replacement?


----------



## skylinescotty (Jan 2, 2009)

jamest said:


> It was a design defect, no one will truely know if Microsoft knew about it or not, but the assumtion is that the 360 was rushed out to try and get as much of the market as it could before the PS3 came out.
> 
> My brother had to wait 2 months for his to come back after numerous phone calls. In the end they gave him a free game and a month free on Xbox Live.


i better get a new game! :lol: cant see it happening though


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

skylinescotty said:


> maybe i would have been better just taking it back to the shop, didn't think of that when it happened, i just went on the xbox website and it said i had to send it away.
> 
> and i take it it didn't cost you anything for a replacement?


They asked what was wrong with it, and when told, just shook their heads knowingly:lol:

Then gave me another one.

I didn't think of it as my job to send it away or anything.
The shop sold me a product that broke within the warranty period...so surely it's their problem to replace it


----------

